# computers and telmex



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

I use my computer a lot in the kitchen --yes yes I know that it not a good idea... One of the reasons why I know that is not a good idea is because my computer ended up in the sink (which was full of water)..Hence a new computer and telmex.

Telmex in my area at least offers computers. Now true they are 26 percent and you are paying three times what the value of the computer is....BUT you can get a computer on time at tel mex.

Also has anyone noticed that when you now open up a bank account you have to notify IRS that you are doing so....Interesting mmmmmmm.


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

I bought a laptop through Telmex in 2012 when my old one decided to tak a permenant vacation. I was able to finance it for 13 months. It cost me about $98 more but was very convenient as I only put $200 down and about $45 per month. The only problem I had was the new Dell is single language only. As a result I had to learn Windows 8 in a foreign language. (twice as frustrating!)

Please explain the IRS and bank account thing.
Thanks


----------



## Jolga (Jun 5, 2012)

RPBHaas said:


> The only problem I had was the new Dell is single language only. As a result I had to learn Windows 8 in a foreign language. (twice as frustrating!)
> 
> 
> Thanks


You may have missed something when you activated your windows 8 on your new Mexican computer. I bought a 32 inch HP AIO (All In One) at Liverpool. Before booting it up for the first time I did some research and when you activate your windows for the first time you can go into options and change the interface language completely to English if you want. I went into the options and did so and since then my windows 8 is completely in English. This does not work in Win 7, only in 8. 
But don't despair, there is hope I did a search and you can still change your language to English using the language packs for windows 8. There is a video called "How to change language English to Spanish Windows 8 " Of course you want to do the opposite but it will work for any language using this method.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Jolga said:


> You may have missed something when you activated your windows 8 on your new Mexican computer. I bought a 32 inch HP AIO (All In One) at Liverpool. Before booting it up for the first time I did some research and when you activate your windows for the first time you can go into options and change the interface language completely to English if you want. I went into the options and did so and since then my windows 8 is completely in English. This does not work in Win 7, only in 8.
> But don't despair, there is hope I did a search and you can still change your language to English using the language packs for windows 8. There is a video called "How to change language English to Spanish Windows 8 " Of course you want to do the opposite but it will work for any language using this method.


Well the new computer that I got from Telemex had only windows 8 without any possibility to change the lang. It seems that most of the computers that you purchase in Mexico come with the program only in one lang. I did not realize that windows did not always come with a lang. option. But it is true. I did however figure out how to download this one program and it did change the lang. 
However, one week after I got the new computer ---THE HARD DRIVE DIED ! Who ever heard of a hard drive going out after one week? It was under warranty so I took it to the Toshiba representative here and gee only 20 days later I am back to base one. but I do have a computer in English now I just have to learn the Mexican keyboard (not too hard) and try to recreate my lost data. lol....


----------

